# R/C Aircobra at the Beach.....



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Heres the latest pics.... The thing flys like a Ferrari compared to the other planes Ive flown..........

Unreal...... I feel like I'm 13 again and just got it dipped......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Good landing too! 


In the sixth pic it could be mistaken for the real thing!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Thx... Its a blast........ And ur right Med...


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Okay - I need to save up some dough and try this out for myself! There's the _perfect_ place for RC planes here. 


Durdham Downs! And this is just one tiny little bit! Behind this picture is two miles of this stuff - flat as a pancake, and very few trees.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Dude, I'm salivating......... Is the grass kept short? It has to be......


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Yeah - it's weird. It's a park, but it's not a park. Just a huge bit of the city which they never built on and now will never be allowed to. 

Here's what I found;

_In 1676 the Society acquired the Manor of Clifton, then all open country, which included 220 acres of Clifton Down bordering the Avon Gorge.

Almost 200 years later the neighbouring Manor of Henbury, which included Durdham Down, came on the market. The Society agreed with the Corporation of Bristol that if the Corporation would buy it, the Society would join with the Corporation in dedicating 440 acres for the use and enjoyment of the citizens of Bristol in perpetuity. _

I used to take balsa models there as a kid - nothing wrong with that, but RC is the only way to make full and proper use of the place. 

Especially with summer coming up - then all the girls sunbathe round there for an added bonus!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Hell yea..... Thats why i love flying at the beach like we do........ The hotties just love to check out our........ Wait a minute....... I'm married...... VERY married........

Ummmm.. Nevermind what I said........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Yes, you're married, but your aren't BLIND! 

Med, I remember when I lived in Hockwold, we used to go watch an R/C club flying their planes at RAF Feltwell. It still had the grass runways and alot of space at the time. That was 20 years ago, so I don't know if it has changed since then. If memory serves correctly, I think Feltwell was a Lancaster base. The runways were HUGE!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Great pics! 8)



FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh



Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Great shots Les and a lovely model. two questions for you 
1. How did you manage to fly it and take the pics at the same time have you got an prehensile appendage we don't know about.  
2. Have you thought about fitting one of these 8) (I was at Duxford airfield today and they had an Air-cobra in the workshops for servicing)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...



Was going to a helicopter school in Texas 2 years ago. I decided to get checked out at a local FBO so I could go flying on the weekends. To the south of the airport I was flying out of was a place called "Joe Pool Lake." One Saturday I took off out of Grand Prarie, and stayed low over Joe Pool. Well to my surprise, there were a lot of house boats with a lot of girls who like to show what they had to low-flying aircraft! DAMM, I wish I had a camera! God Bless Texas!


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning 
mind you not all the bods look that good. 
A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

German?? it wasn't alder was it??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning
> mind you not all the bods look that good.
> A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.



Great Stuff


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
then what would your P licence be worth.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Oh while youre about Lanc heres a pic for you (sorry guys For the subject shift)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
> then what would your P licence be worth.



Yep, you're right, I better calm down


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> ...theres a whacking great nudie beach...


That can't mean what I think it does. 



Nice Lancaster!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Heres the latest pics.... The thing flys like a Ferrari compared to the other planes Ive flown..........

Unreal...... I feel like I'm 13 again and just got it dipped......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Good landing too! 


In the sixth pic it could be mistaken for the real thing!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Thx... Its a blast........ And ur right Med...


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Okay - I need to save up some dough and try this out for myself! There's the _perfect_ place for RC planes here. 


Durdham Downs! And this is just one tiny little bit! Behind this picture is two miles of this stuff - flat as a pancake, and very few trees.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Dude, I'm salivating......... Is the grass kept short? It has to be......


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Yeah - it's weird. It's a park, but it's not a park. Just a huge bit of the city which they never built on and now will never be allowed to. 

Here's what I found;

_In 1676 the Society acquired the Manor of Clifton, then all open country, which included 220 acres of Clifton Down bordering the Avon Gorge.

Almost 200 years later the neighbouring Manor of Henbury, which included Durdham Down, came on the market. The Society agreed with the Corporation of Bristol that if the Corporation would buy it, the Society would join with the Corporation in dedicating 440 acres for the use and enjoyment of the citizens of Bristol in perpetuity. _

I used to take balsa models there as a kid - nothing wrong with that, but RC is the only way to make full and proper use of the place. 

Especially with summer coming up - then all the girls sunbathe round there for an added bonus!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Hell yea..... Thats why i love flying at the beach like we do........ The hotties just love to check out our........ Wait a minute....... I'm married...... VERY married........

Ummmm.. Nevermind what I said........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Yes, you're married, but your aren't BLIND! 

Med, I remember when I lived in Hockwold, we used to go watch an R/C club flying their planes at RAF Feltwell. It still had the grass runways and alot of space at the time. That was 20 years ago, so I don't know if it has changed since then. If memory serves correctly, I think Feltwell was a Lancaster base. The runways were HUGE!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Great pics! 8)



FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh



Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Great shots Les and a lovely model. two questions for you 
1. How did you manage to fly it and take the pics at the same time have you got an prehensile appendage we don't know about.  
2. Have you thought about fitting one of these 8) (I was at Duxford airfield today and they had an Air-cobra in the workshops for servicing)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...



Was going to a helicopter school in Texas 2 years ago. I decided to get checked out at a local FBO so I could go flying on the weekends. To the south of the airport I was flying out of was a place called "Joe Pool Lake." One Saturday I took off out of Grand Prarie, and stayed low over Joe Pool. Well to my surprise, there were a lot of house boats with a lot of girls who like to show what they had to low-flying aircraft! DAMM, I wish I had a camera! God Bless Texas!


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning 
mind you not all the bods look that good. 
A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

German?? it wasn't alder was it??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning
> mind you not all the bods look that good.
> A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.



Great Stuff


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
then what would your P licence be worth.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Oh while youre about Lanc heres a pic for you (sorry guys For the subject shift)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
> then what would your P licence be worth.



Yep, you're right, I better calm down


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> ...theres a whacking great nudie beach...


That can't mean what I think it does. 



Nice Lancaster!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Heres the latest pics.... The thing flys like a Ferrari compared to the other planes Ive flown..........

Unreal...... I feel like I'm 13 again and just got it dipped......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Good landing too! 


In the sixth pic it could be mistaken for the real thing!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Thx... Its a blast........ And ur right Med...


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Okay - I need to save up some dough and try this out for myself! There's the _perfect_ place for RC planes here. 


Durdham Downs! And this is just one tiny little bit! Behind this picture is two miles of this stuff - flat as a pancake, and very few trees.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Dude, I'm salivating......... Is the grass kept short? It has to be......


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Yeah - it's weird. It's a park, but it's not a park. Just a huge bit of the city which they never built on and now will never be allowed to. 

Here's what I found;

_In 1676 the Society acquired the Manor of Clifton, then all open country, which included 220 acres of Clifton Down bordering the Avon Gorge.

Almost 200 years later the neighbouring Manor of Henbury, which included Durdham Down, came on the market. The Society agreed with the Corporation of Bristol that if the Corporation would buy it, the Society would join with the Corporation in dedicating 440 acres for the use and enjoyment of the citizens of Bristol in perpetuity. _

I used to take balsa models there as a kid - nothing wrong with that, but RC is the only way to make full and proper use of the place. 

Especially with summer coming up - then all the girls sunbathe round there for an added bonus!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Hell yea..... Thats why i love flying at the beach like we do........ The hotties just love to check out our........ Wait a minute....... I'm married...... VERY married........

Ummmm.. Nevermind what I said........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Yes, you're married, but your aren't BLIND! 

Med, I remember when I lived in Hockwold, we used to go watch an R/C club flying their planes at RAF Feltwell. It still had the grass runways and alot of space at the time. That was 20 years ago, so I don't know if it has changed since then. If memory serves correctly, I think Feltwell was a Lancaster base. The runways were HUGE!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Great pics! 8)



FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Les, lots of luck with her. I like flying over beaches too - NUDE BEACHES!  Heh Heh



Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Great shots Les and a lovely model. two questions for you 
1. How did you manage to fly it and take the pics at the same time have you got an prehensile appendage we don't know about.  
2. Have you thought about fitting one of these 8) (I was at Duxford airfield today and they had an Air-cobra in the workshops for servicing)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah, for that you want a RC plane with a small camera in it...



Was going to a helicopter school in Texas 2 years ago. I decided to get checked out at a local FBO so I could go flying on the weekends. To the south of the airport I was flying out of was a place called "Joe Pool Lake." One Saturday I took off out of Grand Prarie, and stayed low over Joe Pool. Well to my surprise, there were a lot of house boats with a lot of girls who like to show what they had to low-flying aircraft! DAMM, I wish I had a camera! God Bless Texas!


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning 
mind you not all the bods look that good. 
A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

German?? it wasn't alder was it??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Why bugger about Fly I was on me vacation last week in spain and theres a whacking great nudie beach there so I went for a jog every morning
> mind you not all the bods look that good.
> A 20 stone German passing you in the opposite direction is enough to put you off you flapjacks for life  and his missus was about the same size too.



Great Stuff


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
then what would your P licence be worth.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Oh while youre about Lanc heres a pic for you (sorry guys For the subject shift)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> Stead on there Fly you could go blind you know
> then what would your P licence be worth.



Yep, you're right, I better calm down


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> ...theres a whacking great nudie beach...


That can't mean what I think it does. 



Nice Lancaster!


----------

